
Flarum: Forums Made Simple - winterismute
http://flarum.org/
======
spaceboy
I like this, however there's just something about vBulletin's and PHPBB's
layout that makes me feel fuzzy inside. Perhaps its nostalgia, or bias, but it
feels weird browsing a forum with the layout in Flarum and Vanilla[1] too.

[1]
[https://vanillaforums.com/en/software/](https://vanillaforums.com/en/software/)

~~~
sharemywin
both these look really good.

